# Problem reheating BB ribs



## kweedon (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello,

I am a first time executive chef and I took over the operation about 4 months ago. The owners have baby back ribs on the menu and I am trying to figure out the best way to reheat them without using the microwave. They have always boiled them in a wok before i got here. But i feel like it makes them tough. To cook them dry rub and smoke for 8-10 hours at 200 degrees. if anyone has a suggestion I would love to hear it. 

Thanks


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The best way is to not reheat them. All BBQ is much, much better the day it is made and kept warm throughout service so my first advice would be to just cook what you need for that day's service and when you run out you run out. I know that that isn't popular with many owners, but if you really want quality then that is what you should do.

If you have to reheat ribs then I have found gentle steam the best way. A gas or electrict steamer is too powerful, but a homemade steamer, on top of the stove with just gentle steam keeps the ribs from drying out. Once warmed 3/4's of the way through like that, then finish on a hot grill.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

We used to reheat whole ribs tightly wrapped in foil in a hot oven and then finished on a hot grill .


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

I agree that day of cooking is best, but reheating wrapped in foil in a low temp oven is probably the best alternative.


----------



## kweedon (Jul 12, 2013)

Pete said:


> The best way is to not reheat them. All BBQ is much, much better the day it is made and kept warm throughout service so my first advice would be to just cook what you need for that day's service and when you run out you run out. I know that that isn't popular with many owners, but if you really want quality then that is what you should do.
> 
> If you have to reheat ribs then I have found gentle steam the best way. A gas or electrict steamer is too powerful, but a homemade steamer, on top of the stove with just gentle steam keeps the ribs from drying out. Once warmed 3/4's of the way through like that, then finish on a hot grill.


Of course just making enough for one day is the best, but when we can go a day or two without selling any it is a lot harder to do. But I do like the gentle steam idea.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The surface bark will suffer with most methods. A low grill is my preferred method. Heat them slowly, renew the bark texture by driving out any accumulated surface liquid.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

phatch said:


> The surface bark will suffer with most methods. A low grill is my preferred method. Heat them slowly, renew the bark texture by driving out any accumulated surface liquid.


The problem with a slow grill in the restaurant business is that you often can't afford the real estate, on your grill, to designate to really slow and low.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sorry, forgot this was in pro. My bad.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree that holding them warm from the smoker and finishing on the broiler is best.  Second best is probably a tie between foil wrapping and baking and taking the chill out with the microwave and then broiling.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Pete said:


> The best way is to not reheat them. All BBQ is much, much better the day it is made and kept warm throughout service so my first advice would be to just cook what you need for that day's service and when you run out you run out. I know that that isn't popular with many owners, but if you really want quality then that is what you should do.
> 
> If you have to reheat ribs then I have found gentle steam the best way. A gas or electrict steamer is too powerful, but a homemade steamer, on top of the stove with just gentle steam keeps the ribs from drying out. Once warmed 3/4's of the way through like that, then finish on a hot grill.


Pete is correct. The reheat is why I generally don't order BBQ unless I see it come out of the smoker. I used to hold BBQ in smoker at 150-175 for service.


----------



## johndeerehockey (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had success reheating a smoked wing by adding a glaze and going right into 450 convection oven on a sizzle plate and adding water to steam about 4 minutes in. I finish in the broiler to crisp the glaze. Re-heat ends up taking around 10 minutes.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I usually Thin Out some of my BBQ Sauce with a little water or meat jus and bring to a quick boil on stove and finish bringing to temp in a hot oven, then finish on the grill with the same mop/ jus with out burning a little char is good!


----------

